# Tacoma Trial



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

It would be great to hear what is happening at the trial. Particularly the Open! Can't remember it cellphone or internet is good there.


----------



## wallyk (Nov 13, 2003)

Cell phone reception there is terrible. Will probaly have to wait
until someone either gets home or to their motel tonight.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks Wally.


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

30 back to open. Don't have numbers sorry. Land blind is about 300-350 yards right and deep of flyer.


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Jeff,

I hope you or someone else at the trial will post Derby results. 3 of our puppies are going to be running in this Derby.

Thanks,
Helen


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Helen Derby doesn't start until after the Open.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

I just heard there are about 20 back to water blind. I do not have the numbers. All I know is that my golden KC and another of Patti's dogs Gator are back for the water blind. I got this info a short while ago. Wish I knew more.


----------



## scott spalding (Aug 27, 2005)

Q placements

1st #3
2nd #7
3rd #25
4th #19
________
UGGS


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

Anyone have news on how "Fly" is doing? Think hes in the open and am...


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

Billie said:


> Anyone have news on how "Fly" is doing? Think hes in the open and am...


Fly went out in the open in the 1st series and should be running the land blind in the amateur tonight. His marks were pretty good.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

Open First Place:

Firemark Rackem and Stackem Casey

A three year old Golden running his second Open. Thanks, Patti!


----------



## Ruth (Nov 12, 2008)

Congratulations to KC and Patti and Marie. What a Dog. I'm glad those puppy marks I threw for him up in Montana have really paid off.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks Ruth those marks got him all revid up and wanting to retrieve. I am sure excited. Never expected it this soon.


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

WOW. Congratulations on the Open win. What a thrill. May you dance on clouds for days.

Helen Graves
(Have 2 black girls and one old retired fluffy MH)


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

Marie and Patti CONGRATULATIONS! GO CASEY!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks Helen and Cindy. It is a real thrill. I will be dancing on clouds for months.
Helen Patti said they did start the Derby.


----------



## GLDNS4C (Jul 12, 2009)

A big CONGRATULATIONS on Casey's Open Win! Woohoo!

.....Carol


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

WOW! thats awesome Marie, congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Melanie Foster said:


> Open First Place:
> 
> Firemark Rackem and Stackem Casey
> 
> A three year old Golden running his second Open. Thanks, Patti!


WOO-HOO!!!!!! Awesome news! A HUGE congrats to Marie and Casey! And you, too, Melanie! Lots of talent in that litter 
Diane


----------



## North Mountain (Oct 20, 2003)

Way to go Patti and KC. Congrats Marie, what a nice dog!


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

Annette said:


> Thanks Ruth those marks got him all revid up and wanting to retrieve. I am sure excited. Never expected it this soon.


Marie,

I hope you don't mind if I share a kind of funny story with folks. Well you all know how tedious the field trial game can be. The rewards are few and far between. Marie & I both had our Goldens make the Derby list (Casey was tied for #1 Golden Derby dog) and then quickly started complaining that it was taking our dogs forEVER to get qualified all-age. Of course, it just seemed like forever and they promptly each got their wins.

And now Casey gets his *Open WIN* in his second Open at just a little over 3 years old. Marie, are you satisfied yet? ;-)

Congratulations!

Melanie

ps Pilot (Casey's mom) says thank you for the birthday present! She is 11 today! We can't think of a better way to celebrate...well, maybe besides a bacon cheeseburger...


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Marie,

What a wonderful surprise this morning  I knew he had it in him.

Russ


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks Dianne,Steve,Laura and Russ and Florence. I still think I am dreaming.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

Annette said:


> Thanks Dianne,Steve,Laura and Russ and Florence. I still think I am dreaming.


Nah, you're probably still drunk from last night. I heard about you dancing on the table. ;-)

I think we should give just a _little_ credit to The Chief (Carol Kachelmeyer) and her Medicine Woman (Ann Simeon) for giving Casey and so many others a great start in their journey. 

Chief, we couldn't have done it without you!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Yes indeed Carol, Ann and also Eric Fangsrud as well as Patti all had a hand in molding KC into a fine retriever. Thank you one and all


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

HAPPY DANCE!!!! A huge congratulations to Casey, Marie, Pattie, Melanie, Mama Pilot and Daddy Jake!!!!
WOW - AN OPEN WIN!!!!
And Happy Birthday Ms. Pilot!
Hoss and Becky


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Congrats KC and Marie, and of course, Mel and Pilot! And happy birthday Pilot!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thank you Becky and Jean and Happy Birthday Pilot.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

I wonder how the Am and the Derby are doing.


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Melanie Foster said:


> Open First Place:
> 
> Firemark Rackem and Stackem Casey
> 
> A three year old Golden running his second Open. Thanks, Patti!


Spectacular! Congratulations!!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thank you Mark. Might I add that really good eyes help also.


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Huge Congratulations! That's good stuff! 
And, Happy Birthday to Mommy, Pilot, from two more of her boys here in N.J.


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Congratulations on Casey's big OPEN WIN! Keep 'em coming.


----------

